# What's DVC Retail Prices Look Like Now?



## littlestar (Dec 11, 2012)

What's the DVC retail prices look like now?  Anyone hear what Grand Floridan will start at?


----------



## frank808 (Dec 11, 2012)

AKV and Aulani are $135 per point direct.  Going up to $140 in January I beleive.


----------



## chriskre (Dec 11, 2012)

Too much. :ignore:


----------



## bnoble (Dec 12, 2012)

Tim K keeps track of it here:
http://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-program/financial/pricing-a-promotions

Probably reasonably accurate, though I think he does not have the proper minimums for new purchases.


----------



## littlestar (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks for the link and replies everybody.

Yeah, Brian, called my DVC guide and did a small add-on.  He told me new members can buy in at 50 points direct from Disney - I didn't know that was a possibility.


----------

